# ECST 2011



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Those of us that could not go,, really want info,,,lol,,I am sure everyone had a great time,,,Jims QIK clips really give a feel for the atmosphere,,,in one a forum member asks Blue what to do as He has been "shooting low all day" and Blue says "Aim Higher",,,, gotta love it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I need to update my signature.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Jim!!!
Winning a tournament (3 times!!) is a completely different thing than what we "youtube - shooters







" do!!!

Full of respect
Torsten


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

--------------CONGRATULATIONS ! !------------------

Way to go Jim,,,,,,,, You handle Yourself in such a professional manner,,,and it is obvious that your preparation is beyond reproach.

----------You are a Real Pro & Deserve a lot of Respect-----------

Any sporting community would be honored to have You represent them as

---------CHAMPION ! !----------


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

What a wonderful weekend and what tremendous people at the East Coast tourney!! I'd probably forget to mention someone if I tried to mention all who inspired me, and have literally become "brothers" (and sisters) with during the past three days. But Patti, with all her hard work, really kept it going, and I so enjoyed hanging with Nathan, Blue, Ray, Gary, Tom and Elaine, Jorg, Jim, Jack and the rest! Slingshotters have to be the nicest and most sincere folks out there, very dedicated to their sport and the slingshot designing craft!

Such was the joy and camaradie of this fine group, that it was with considerable mirth that we laughed away the ridiculous $1000 challenge that one guy put forth, then invented a weekend get together of his own so he didn't have to show! Probably 20 guys at the Easterns could have won that bet, but I'm sure no one would have accepted the poor guy's money anyway (he obviously needs the cash for more serious photoshopping !!).

The shooting ability was amazing, and displays much hard work and self discipline. These men were certainly the "real deal" for accuracy and athletic control, definitely not those types who would produce dubious videos of supposed wild boar and crocodile shoots with our slings! Yet as good as the shooters were, all were more than willing to teach and help us relative novices. Since most are traveling home as I type this, I'm wishing you all a safe journey and hope you'll get some much needed rest!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone at the ECST and congats to the winners. My son(Brandon) and myself had a great time and was impressed with the talented shooters that attended. WOW these guys can shoot. The top three winners made it look easy. Me and my son did not do to well. But we asked for there advice. In no particular order- performance catapults Jim(" he stated to me and my son to practice practice practice to be consistent") Nathans-flippinout's advice( "keep your arm straight and in the same postion each time- he calls it muscle memory") and Ray-Rayshot(" make sure your draw is exactly the same place each time- he has the marks on face to prove it") and there was many more expert shooter that gave us advice, It must work these fellas were the tops at the ECST. Thanks Guys


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome Jim! You are the man.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like the Tournament was another great success!

Congratulations, Jim!!!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got home and finished unpacking everything, including my new hardware. Nathan (flippinout) sure didn't make it easy. Nathan was leading me by two points this time yesterday, but I guess a re-count was tallied and we had to shoot a tie-breaker target this morning. I flipped a coin, Nathan called heads and he decided to go first. Even though he missed the first couple of shots, I wasn't cashing in becasue a good shooter can adjust. He did adjust, and put the next two or three in the outer bull ring. I stepped up, and missed the first two, and proceeded to hit the inner bull ring three times. My knees were knocking and my hand was shaking, but once I found my spot, I leaned on it for the winning shots.

Nathan deserves alot of respect. He is a darn good shooter, and has a winning personality to boot. It was a pleasure shooting against him, and an honor to gain his friendship.

The weather was great on Saturday...70 something, and clear blue slies. Man it felt great to see all the faces again, and to put faces with names of those who attended the event for the first time. Philly, Peresh, Rena, Arjun, MJ, Nathan, Roy and Brandon, the Broken Arrow fellas, cattywampus(SP?) Crazy Mike, and I'm sure I left someone out. All of you are great people, and I look forward to be in your presence again.

Another *H U G E* thank you to Patti for all your efforts in making this happen, and special thanks to Jim and Jeff for their effeorts in getting the range setup days in advance of the tournament. Everyone is grateful.

Thanks to everyone who showed up, even if to just plink at the targets, and to those who traveled the miles paying $4.00 a gallon to shoot slingshots. Without the participants, there would be no ECST.

It was great to see Gary, Jack, Tom, Elaine, Joerg, Ray and Blue again. I consider all of you great friends, and life as I know it today, would not be the same if you were not in it.

I hope I'm granted the opportunity to see my fiend Jay, again soon. It was not the same with you not being there, but I know you wanted this event to go on as usual without a hitch, and it did so Jay. Thank you for the opportunity you have given each of us.

Thanks to all the vendors that donated such wonderful items. That was top notch!!! Another reason the ECST will continue to grow.

Thanks to ESS Eye Pro, for providing quality, clear eye protection, all the way to the final shot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Congradulations







Completely .


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats Jim, Hopefully one day I will be there to shoot with all you good fellas, Im not far away but crossing the boarder is a big hastle.

Cheers


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I am tired but still excited to have had the opportunity to participate in my first ECST. I arrived after an 8.5 hour trip from NY to a dismal cold rainy Friday around noon time. The weather however did not dampen the spirit or cool the fever that prevailed throught the day. After introductions most every one was on the line and shooting. The East Huntingdon Sportsmans Club is a great facility, big clubhouse with many mounted trophys on the wall, hot coffee always available and an open kitchen for breakfast and lunch. The staff there, Hugh and Patty in particular made every effort to make all feel welcome and they certainly were sucessfull, I felt right at home immediately. Unfortunately Jaybird was not able to attend this year due to medical issues and that was the only dissapointment I felt the entire weekend. I was really looking forward to meeting him in person and shooting with him. Gary, Jim, Joerg and a few others visited with him and kept him filled in on each days progress, it was obvious how much he was missed by all his old friends. Next year Jay, I expect to have the opportunity to meet and shoot with you, Patty did a great job keeping everything in order.

I would like once again congragulate ( I've done so in person) Jim, Nathan and Ray, they all shot great scores, true champions all. The quality of thier shooting, matches the craftsmanship in thier products. Jim's EPS line is incredable and Nathans work is amazing. both have taken the simple Y to another level. Ray's pouches were a big hit as well, and he graciously gave more away than he sold.

The highlight for me was having the opportunity to shoot against and most especially get to finally meet in person all the great people from the forum that were there. I'll probably forget someone, my appoligies if so, but there was, Blue Skeen, a legend in SS shooting, thank you Blue for autographing my favorite natural, Gary Flatband, a true gentleman, forum comedian and good friend, Peresh and his family Rena and Arjun, Michael RJ, Nathan Flipinout, Dave Cattywampus, Tom and Elaine Bunny Buster, Jack Koeller, Jeorg Sparve , John Krien, Roy and son, Jim Harris Performance Catapults, Ray Rayshot, Broken Arrow, Patty, Hugh and the rest of the Sportsmans Club.

The tournement itself was for me at least, pretty intimidating, I had been practicing for months and felt I was ready. When we actually started, the nerves kicked in and all bets were off, the targets I expected to do very well on I did just OK, the one's I feared most I did better than expected on. When the pressure is on and there are many watching, you forget alot of what you have learned and just go a little numb. As Jim Harris said in an earlier post his knees were knocking and hands shaking during the shoot off and I know Nathan was a wreck as well, so it wasn't just me. In the end, I finished in fifth place. Considering the competition, there were many excellent shooters participating, I was lucky to have done so well.

I would like to thank everyone I met this weekend for making me feel at home. It's nice when you can share something you are passionate about with many that feel the same as you. Kindred spirits all.

OK, got to get some rest, my old bones are aching. Tommorow I will be preparing for next year, with the level of competition one can't start too early. I'll be posting some U-tube vids and some still pictures tommorow.

Philly

EDIT: Videos are up on U-tube Channel PGU876


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thismorning at breakfast I shared a table with Jack Koehler and Blue Skeen. If I were into baseball that would be like sitting around and chatting with Babe Ruth and Mickey Mantle! It's great to be part of a sport and a community where the "heroes" and "legends" are also regular, very friendly guys like Jack, Blue, Joerg, Jim Harris and the rest. 
What a great time I had this weekend! It was great to meet and spend time with everyone and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wonderful!! Congratulations to everyone!!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the vids Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Thanks for the vids Philly


NP Harp, should have taken more but was too busy shooting, thought my arms would fall off. Best pain ever.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to Jim also to Nathan. 2 Great slingshot shooter and slingshot makers.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for upload Philly some great guys are there


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

What a wonderful weekend we had!
It was great to see old friends, and also meet new friends.
The six hour drive down to Alverton in the rain and wind was rewarded when we pulled in to the sportsman club, and I saw familiar faces shooting on the firing line. The rain stopped, and I could hardly wait to grab a slingshot and join the fun.
There is nothing like standing side by side, shooting with legends of the sport like Blue Skeen, and Jack Kohler . 
I got to witness some of the greatest shooting in the world.
There were so many beautiful and innovative slingshot designs by craftsmen like Gary Flatband, flippinout,Jim Harris,Joerg Sprave,Rayshot, broken arrow, and more.
Sooo much fun to behold.
I missed very much, Jay Schott ``jaybird`` being there. Our prayers are with him for a fast recovery, and I will see him next year.
Patti,Hugh,Jim, and Jeff, did an outstanding job keeping everything organized, and flowing smoothly. Thank you!
Well, even though my shoulder is weak from all the shooting, I am heading out to the woods this morning for a try at Turkey hunting with my shotgun. I hope I can hold the darn thing up if I need to shoot it.
Later.......
Tom


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Wonderful!! Congratulations to everyone!!!!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Congrats Jim, Nathan and Ray! My family and I had a great time. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

[media]




I don't have Ray's third place on this video. If someone has it, please post it. We had some batter issues going on.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Peresh, thanks for another great video...thank you everyone who took the time to make and post these great vids for those of us who weren't able to make it...
Perhaps everyone who made videos could post a link to their channels in one dedicated thread, to make the veiwing easier...
Thanks again guys


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys, anyone name these great shooters 1-26


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

I was really on the fence about going to this event. It turns out a friend of mine lived 20 minutes from the tournament so I had no excuse. To say I had a great time would be a major understatement. The tournament was extremely well run and extremely fun. My favorite part was the field shoot. I came close but I could not hit the gong at 70 paces. It does not matter if you are an expert shooting or just picking up a slingshot for the first time, this tournament is a blast. A big thank you goes out to all of those who organized this event and the people that donated prizes. I am already looking forward to next year. I have some pictures that I will get up later.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, it was the best turnout we've had at the Shoot yet! I counted at one point 48 people down at the range and I know there was another 15-20 up at the club-excellent! Outstanding job by Patty, Jim, Jeff,Huey,Amy, Doug, Tom and the 2 Johns(sorry If I forgot anyone!) and setting everything up and keeping everything running smoothly. Our leader Jaybird was a little sick so all these people really showed up and kicked butt! Thanks so much for making it a great time for all. The tournament itself was everything you could ask for,30 shooters, all kinds of targets, a tie,tension,laughs,and finally a shootoff. It was so nice to put faces to the names we talk to all the time on the forums! I saw people going up to Blue Skeen and getting slingshots signed by him. Blue and Jack Koehler were also helping out scoring targets-(NOT EASY!).The top three finishers were really something special. Jim Harris is simply awesome. Exactly the same motion everytime-with an extremely smooth release. Nathan-all instinct and all good! No wasted time,raise ,acquire, release-WOW!. Finally,Ray Shot. You really have to give Ray credit. He changed his whole style of shooting from last year and worked hard at it and now can hang with the best-very difficult to do. Exceptional shooters and I'm proud to call them friends too!.There are also a few newcomers to be on the outlook for in future shoots. Peresh-great friend and a natural talent,Philly who worked hard on his form and now is nailing it down,Mike (MJ) shooting tubes first then changing in mid course to flats and another slingshot and didn't miss a beat!(Yeah!),Big Roy, big strong bands and a quick release an finally Arjun, all of 9 years old and the fastest release I've seen( and also a great kid! Stay with it Buddy!). I probably missed a few others. I missed the first 5 targets on the 3D shoot through the woods so the rest of the shooters relegated me to clean up the trail ahead for them!!!!( Kidding)







. We had a great time. We already have the clubs approval to have the shoot there next year.We wish all of our friends on the forums could have come( Imagine That?). It never ceases to amaze me that there are many others like myself who just keep shooting for hours-and I thought I was the only one.I put up about 8 videos of the shoot on my channel. I'll put the link below. I made sure I shot some ground and grass before each video-( like I always do-Ha!)







Thanks to everyone for the donations and for making the shoot a major league success! Hope next year comes fast!







Flatband

http://www.youtube.com/user/Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the vids FB, looks like a great time.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like all that attended had a wild time wish I has the loose cash to fly out one year,


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one picture of the shoot I just had to share. A few weeks before the shoot I had no idea what slingshot I would shoot at the event. I found a nice canvas work vest on E-Bay with many pockets. I figured it would get a good laugh when I loaded it up with frames. The old guys know me and gave a quick grin but the new guys looked like- wow-this guy is whacked!!!!!!







See what you think! The other normal guy is Philly my buddy from New York!







Flatband


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that one Gary,,its an "instant classic"


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I have one picture of the shoot I just had to share. A few weeks before the shoot I had no idea what slingshot I would shoot at the event. I found a nice canvas work vest on E-Bay with many pockets. I figured it would get a good laugh when I loaded it up with frames. The old guys know me and gave a quick grin but the new guys looked like- wow-this guy is whacked!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took that picture








Gary may be the world's funniest human being! He and Peresh could do a comedy tour together.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good Gary, so which one did you use


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know Mike , You just reminded me, I might have went a little over board when we were all out doing the 3D shoot. Guys were shooting and I was cracking jokes and things. It wasn't done on purpose,you just get rolling and away you go. I apologize for that. It was wrong. I was trying to keep upbeat being that I was shooting really bad and had some other issues going on. Sorry guys. Won't happen again. Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Harp, It was ARIZONA DESERT IRONWOOD. Pretty stuff but was not on my game at all. You go with it and still find a way to have fun. I really enjoyed watching the younger guys rock and roll. You have some real up and comers here! Wonderful people too. You're coming next year Harp if I have to come up and get you! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DESERT IRONWOOD!!!
I wouldn't change a thing about walking the 3D course with you guys, Gary. You shouldn't feel bad about it at all.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's one that a lot of the guys here will appriecate, This is my setup for the "Dennis the Menace" shoot we did which was everybody used a natural and rocks.







There were about 15 of us taking 5 shots apiece at a 10 meter away hanging can (no sissy paper targets for the DTM!). The rocks came from Lake Huron courtsey of Dan (? I'm really bad at remembering names) from Michigan. Me and five other guys tied for third with one hit, I want to say Jeff Porbaugh had two hits and my man Philly took home the big money with three hits.
It was really, really fun!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

M_J said:


> Here's one that a lot of the guys here will appriecate, This is my setup for the "Dennis the Menace" shoot we did which was everybody used a natural and rocks.
> View attachment 7802
> 
> There were about 15 of us taking 5 shots apiece at a 10 meter away hanging can (no sissy paper targets for the DTM!). The rocks came from Lake Huron courtsey of Dan (? I'm really bad at remembering names) from Michigan. Me and five other guys tied for third with one hit, I want to say Jeff Porbaugh had two hits and my man Philly took home the big money with three hits.
> It was really, really fun!


Sounds like my kind of shoot, nothing fancy just a forked stick and some rubber...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Sounds like my kind of shoot, nothing fancy just a forked stick and some rubber...


Some of the guys were picking up the "free, take one" forks that were set out for us with all the bark still on and banding them up for the DTM shoot. Much whittling with pocket knives went on just before (and a bit during) that event.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Darn I could have used a new raw fork the twenty or so I have in my trunk are never enough









Next year maybe they could have a vintage fork shoot too, then I'ld be in hog heaven.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

All i can say is that I had more fun over the last few days than i can remember for a long while.

I made new friends for a lifetime, found others who have the "sickness" as bad or worse than I do, shot up five band sets in three days, and was pushed to be a better shot by the best in the field. Having only been a slingshot shooter for just shy of a year and the only one with the real sickness in my area, i reveled in being able to find my "place" among kindred spirits. It has got me thinking about a Southeastern US tournament in the future.

Upon packing up and leaving on sunday, i actually found myself feeling rather sad- like i had to leave summer camp and all my friends till next year.

Not only did i achieve all of that, but I got to meet and befriend a man that feels at once like an old friend and grandfather- Mr. Richard "Blue" Skeen.

Blue lives a few hours north of me and i picked him up on my way to the shoot. Over the 15 hours we spent together riding in the car, and hours upon hours we spent busting cans and trying to out shoot one another on the range- I found a man who embodied the best of our sport. Blue is a gentleman of the highest degree, a competitor of the highest caliber, and a man that is just so easy to be around you forget that there are 45 years separating your life experience. Blue and I chatted like two teenage girls the whole way back to his home in VA. When we arrived just a few hours before sunset, what did we do? We shot slingshots till dark!! Just like we had not had enough shooting over the past few days.

I really want to send a big thanks out to Jay and his crew for making this event possible. I plan to be back every year that the event happens, and so does Blue.

I hope to see even more of you there next year.

Nathan


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

THAT looked like a LOT of fun!
Next year I should be able to make it. This year with the twins being so young, the 6 year old having to do a T-ball tournament and the older girls not being able to help with the farm work due to other obligations... there was just no way I could get away for 5 days.

Congratulations to Jim, Nathan and all the guys who took part... I'm really jealous!

As a consolation... my 6 year old's team won the T-ball tournament. They won 7 games, all by the "mercy rule"!
The older girls aced all their tests... and the twins tore up the house some more!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I just returned from the airport. A long journey for sure. 24 hours door to door is stressy, but well worth it!

It was great to see how much bigger the event was compared to last year. The amount of donations simply blew me away. And the shooting! It was so much fun.

Seeing Jim, Nathan and Ray shooting was unreal. These guys can hit bullseye even under the tension of a serious tournament. I am amazed by their skills!

Now we all have to count the days until the next ECST... I am sure it will be even bigger!

Jörg


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Joergs for the long trip to the ECST. As always your great slingshots and insight and knowledge of the sport of slingshots floors me every time. glad your home safe


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

More videos please.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention my adventure on the way home...

I was about 10 miles west of crossing into West Virginia, and my left rear tire blew out, while traveling along at about 65mph. I was able to get over to the right shoulder from the left lane pretty quick. I was on the rim when I came to a stop. I said "YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!"

It was pouring down rain. So there I was in all my glory, laying in the water, jacking up my truck. Did I mention it was pouring down rain? So, I got the tire changed, and was back on the road about 30 minutes later.

The sidewall of the tire gave out. Junk khumo tires. they were on the truck when I bought it a year ago. Yesterday, I bit the bullet and purchased 4 new Goodyear tires @ $725.00.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

reading this thread makes me think i need to start planning my family vacation for next year







Sounds like a wonderful experience was had by all. Congrats to the winners and everyone who participated!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

You know all that joking around on the 3D shoot eased up things. We went from tournament jitters to having fun._ I shot better relaxed. _ I came to have fun and that's exactly what I did. I had a great time with my family and wish to do it again.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Something that hasn't been mentioned is how being around so many great shooters can raise your game.
Our woods course was me, Peresh and Arjun, Rayshot, Flatband, Philly, BunnyBuster and Jack Koehler! It doesn't get any better that! At first I was intimidated being amongst such talent and being pretty new to the sport still, but it turned out great. I did some of my best shooting and I think part of it was watching all these great shooters do the same thing I was doing. We all finished within a couple of points of eachother at the end of the course, although we went our seperate ways points-wise after that (mostly up from me... freaking 25yd target!!







).
Would playing one on one with Jordan improve your game? Hard to say. I can say for sure that going to the ECST has improved mine.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

One of the ranges.










Another









Me.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

Some slingshots.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Jim.

You did it...... again.

I'm glad you found the time to keep your shooting skills sharp in the midst of living a full life with family and work, as well as the considerable time you spend constructing your amazing slingshots.

You are young yet. My bet is that when your last band breaks, you will go down as one of the greatest this sport has ever known.

I am proud to own two of your creations, and they are among my very favorites.

WD40


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats to the winner, Jim/Performace.

Nice to see Nathan/Flippinout (MY all time favorite catapults).

I hope there is a West Coast Slingshot Tourney. It should be at El Dorado Park, in Long Beach CA. at the Archery range.

There can be booths, BBQ, etc.

I hope a west coast version happens.

Nathan, looking forward to my custom. Cliff Fan #1


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Marc, thanks for pics.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Wendell.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I forgot to mention my adventure on the way home...
> 
> I was about 10 miles west of crossing into West Virginia, and my left rear tire blew out, while traveling along at about 65mph. I was able to get over to the right shoulder from the left lane pretty quick. I was on the rim when I came to a stop. I said "YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!"
> 
> It was pouring down rain. So there I was in all my glory, laying in the water, jacking up my truck. Did I mention it was pouring down rain? So, I got the tire changed, and was back on the road about 30 minutes later.


You should have shouted at the passing traffic "Don't you people know who I am!! I'm the two-time defending ECST champion!"


----------

